# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron täsmällisyys

## PepeB

Osaako joku kertoa, tai uskon osaavan, että millaisella haarukalla metron täsmällisyyttä mitataan? Montako minuuttia metron pitää olla pääteasemalla myöhässä, että se lasketaan myöhästyneeksi?

----------


## MJG

> Osaako joku kertoa, tai uskon osaavan, että millaisella haarukalla metron täsmällisyyttä mitataan? Montako minuuttia metron pitää olla pääteasemalla myöhässä, että se lasketaan myöhästyneeksi?


Metroliikenteessä asiakaskokemus ei synny yksittäisen aikataulun pysyvyydestä, vaan vuorovälin tasaisuudesta. Oletetaan, että liikenteessä on tunnin täyskatko, jonka päätyttyä liikenne palaa normaaliin rytmiinsä. Tuolloin jokainen junavuoro saapuu pääteasemalleen tunnin myöhässä, mutta matkustajan kannalta homma toimii kuin pitääkin.

Muutenkin pääteasemalle saapumisen täsmällisyys on laatumittarina jokseenkin onneton eritoten silloin, kun pääosa matkustajavirroista kulkee muualta kuin pääteaseman kautta.

----------


## juhanahi

> Montako minuuttia metron pitää olla pääteasemalla myöhässä, että se lasketaan myöhästyneeksi?


Tähän ei suoranaisesti ole olemassa kriteeriä, eikä asiaa oikeastaan tilastoida tai tarkastella pääteasemille saapumisen mukaan. Osittain tähän tietysti vaikuttaa metroliikenteen ja -linjojen luonne: tasainen vuoroväli on lähtökohtaisesti oleellisempi kuin vuorojen aikataulunmukaisuus (jos esimerkiksi kaikki junat ovat linjan vuorovälin monikerran verran tasaisesti myöhässä, tilanne on matkustajan kannalta sama kuin se, että liikenne olisi aikataulussa). Toki haaroilla ja varsinkin idän suuntaan matkustettaessa aikataulunmukaisilla ajoilla on matkustajille merkitystä. 

Jos puhutaan metroliikenteen täsmällisyyden mittaamisesta vähän laajemmin, niin liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän näytöthän ilmaisevat jatkuvasti junien aikataulussaoloa ihan sekuntien tarkkuudella. (Tässä toki voidaan saivarrella siitä, että voidaanko sitä edes mitata sekunnin tarkkuudella, koska matkustajille kommunikoitava aikataululupaus koostuu minuutin mittaisista aikasloteista...) Joka tapauksessa liikenteenohjausärjestelmässä aikataulutieto on värikoodattu siten, että -0:59 ... +1:59 minuuttia aikataulunmukaiseeen aikaan verrattuna kulkeva juna on valkoinen eli ns. aikataulussa. +2:00 minuutin kohdalla juna muuttuu oranssiksi ja +5:00 minuutin kohdalla punaiseksi. Oransseja junia linjalla kulkee useita kertoja päivässä; varsinkin silloin kun ihmisiä on paljon liikenteessä, ei aikataulua saa juuri kiinni kurottua, jos syystä tai toisesta myöhään jäädään, päin vastoin myöhästyminen usein kasvaa, jos vuoroväli on päässyt venähtämään ja ihmisiä kertymään asemille. Pari minuuttia myöhässä oleva juna ei kuitenkaan vielä juurikaan vaikuta liikennöintiin sen laajemmin, toki juuri kyseisen junan matkustajat ja varsinkin tiukalla vaihtoaikataululla matkaavat sen toki voivat huomata. Voitaisiin ehkä siis johtaa päätelmä, että 2 minuuttia myöhässä oleva juna on myöhässä, ja kun myöhästyminen kasvaa runko-osuuden vuorovälin suuruiseksi, juna on jo merkittävästi myöhässä. (Yli viiden minuutin myöhästymisistä liikenteenohjaus yleensä kirjaa raportteihinsa tietoja tilanteesta).

Junien liikkeistähän kyllä tallentuu liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän lokeihin dataa ihan sekunnin (osien) tarkkuudella, ja sitä voidaan tarvittaessa hyödyntää erinäisissä tarkasteuissa. Dataa voitaisiin varmasti käyttää paljon enemmänkin hyödyksi kuin mitä tällä hetkellä tehdään. Ainoa säännöllisesti koostettava tilasto on HSL:lle menevä liikennöintiraportti, jossa näkyvät ajamattomat lähdöt, ja joista liikennöitsijästä johtuvien syiden osalta maksetaan sakkoa HSL:lle. Tämä tarkastelu perustuu kuitenkin ennen kaikkea ajettujen pääteasemalähtöjen kappalemäärään. Jos jokin lähtö jää lähtemättä, se on luonnollisesti ajamaton lähtö. Menetelmässä ei kuitenkaan tarkastella edes sitä, pääseekö juna perille asti: jos se hyytyy kesken matkan, lähtö on kuitenkin ajettu jos se on lähtenyt. Useinhan kuitenkin seuraava linjasivu jää ajamattomaksi, ellei sitten paikka ja ajankohta ole idässä ja vaihtojunan saamisen kannalta optimaalinen. Tämä ajamattomien lähtöjen määrä vaihtelee kuukausittain, näppituntumalta sanoisin, että useimmiten määrä on sormin laskettava. Nyt esimerkiksi helmikuu oli varsin hyvä kuukausi: ajamattomia lähtöjä oli 2 kappaletta ja ajettuja 13358. Tammikuussa ajamattomia oli 7, joista suoraan liikennöitsijän piikkiin 5 ja allejääntitilanteesta johtuen 2.

Lähtöjen määrän lisäksi HSL:lle raportoidaan myös "liikaa myöhässä olleet" vuorot, mutta tämä kriteeri on huomattavan väljä. En muista, miten se sopimuksissa on esitetty, mutta käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että linjan vuorovälin tulee venähtää kolminkertaiseksi (ruuhkassa 24 minuuttia ja muulloin 30 minuuttia), jotta tästä muodostuisi ajamaton lähtö. Nämä vaativat kyllä jo isompaa hässäkkää, ja useinkaan näitä ei kuukaudessa ole yhtään. Sellainen saattaisi helpoimmin syntyä, jos jokin juna jämähtää (seuraava pääteasemalähtö jää ajamatta) ja poikkeusliikennöinnissä sattumien summana ajetaan pari junaa peräkanaa samaan määränpäähän --> tällöin toisen linjan vuoroväli voi venähtää varsinkin ruuhka-aikaan yli tuon kriteerin.

----------


## j-lu

> Metroliikenteessä asiakaskokemus ei synny yksittäisen aikataulun pysyvyydestä, vaan vuorovälin tasaisuudesta. Oletetaan, että liikenteessä on tunnin täyskatko, jonka päätyttyä liikenne palaa normaaliin rytmiinsä. Tuolloin jokainen junavuoro saapuu pääteasemalleen tunnin myöhässä, mutta matkustajan kannalta homma toimii kuin pitääkin.
> 
> Muutenkin pääteasemalle saapumisen täsmällisyys on laatumittarina jokseenkin onneton eritoten silloin, kun pääosa matkustajavirroista kulkee muualta kuin pääteaseman kautta.


Toisaalta kun Reittiopas kertoo, että Kurvista 18.2X lähtevällä metrolla ehtii vaihtaa Rautatieasemalta tietyllä kellonlyömällä lähtevään M-junaan, niin siinä ei paljoa lohduta metron vuorovälin tasaisuus, jos kaikki vuorot ovat pari minuuttia myöhässä, eikä ehdi vaihtamaan.

Helsingissä joukkoliikenne perustuu runkolinjoihin ja vaihtoyhteyksiin. Täsmällisyydellä on väliä.

----------


## Jufo

Itse käytän Hakaniemen metroasemaa ja tiedän, että metro saapuu siihen ruuhkan ulkopuolella aina minuuteilla XX.X2 ja XX.X7. Tahdistan kotoa lähtöni tuon minuuttilukeman mukaan, jolloin metro saapuu aina laiturille samanaikaisesti kanssani (jos ei ole myöhässä tai etuajassa).

----------


## PepeB

> Toisaalta kun Reittiopas kertoo, että Kurvista 18.2X lähtevällä metrolla ehtii vaihtaa Rautatieasemalta tietyllä kellonlyömällä lähtevään M-junaan, niin siinä ei paljoa lohduta metron vuorovälin tasaisuus, jos kaikki vuorot ovat pari minuuttia myöhässä, eikä ehdi vaihtamaan.
> 
> Helsingissä joukkoliikenne perustuu runkolinjoihin ja vaihtoyhteyksiin. Täsmällisyydellä on väliä.


Juuri tätä hain, että eikös tavoite TÄYDY olla ajallaan kulkeminen. Ei meinaa lohduta, jos myöhästyy muun muassa vaihtoyhteydestä, mihin iso osa turvautuu.

----------


## petteri

Metron ja kaupunkiratajunien koettua palvelutasoa voitaisiin merkittävästi parantaa tihentämällä tärkeimpien runkoreittien vuorovälejä. Metrolla 2,5 minuutin vuoroväli tiheimmin liikennöidyllä osuudella parantaisi asiakkaiden täsmällisyyskokemusta merkittävästi. Myös esimerkiksi M-junan vuorovälin tihentäminen 5 minuuttiin parantaisi selvästi vaihtoyhteyksiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Myös esimerkiksi M-junan vuorovälin tihentäminen 5 minuuttiin parantaisi selvästi vaihtoyhteyksiä.


M-junat jakavat Helsingin ja Huopalahden välillä raiteet A-junien kanssa, eikä nykyisellä opastinjärjestelmällä päästä luotettavasti 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin tällä yhteisellä osuudella.

----------


## petteri

> M-junat jakavat Helsingin ja Huopalahden välillä raiteet A-junien kanssa, eikä nykyisellä opastinjärjestelmällä päästä luotettavasti 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliin tällä yhteisellä osuudella.


On totta, että rautateiden nykyinen kulunvalvonta on tiheään liikennöintiin huonosti sopiva ja kaipaa uusimista. Tiheimmin liikennöityjen ratojen kulunvalvonnan uudistaminen pitäisi saada nopeasti suunnitteille.

----------


## MJG

> Toisaalta kun Reittiopas kertoo, että Kurvista 18.2X lähtevällä metrolla ehtii vaihtaa Rautatieasemalta tietyllä kellonlyömällä lähtevään M-junaan, niin siinä ei paljoa lohduta metron vuorovälin tasaisuus, jos kaikki vuorot ovat pari minuuttia myöhässä, eikä ehdi vaihtamaan.


Epäilemättä, Mutta viisi minuuttia myöhässä olevalla junalla taas ehtii sopivasti. Siksi myöhästymisminuuttien määrä ei kerro oikeastaan mitään.

----------


## j-lu

> Epäilemättä, Mutta viisi minuuttia myöhässä olevalla junalla taas ehtii sopivasti. Siksi myöhästymisminuuttien määrä ei kerro oikeastaan mitään.


Ehtii sopivasti, ettei tule odottelua vaihdoissa, mutta matkaan tuhlautuva aika itsessään kasvaa, jos pitää lähteä vuoroväliä tai kahta aiemmin, että on varmasti tiettyyn aikaan perillä. 

Mutta toki se on perihelsinkiläistä jättää huomiotta tällaiset ihmiselämän arkea määrittävät liikkumisen ja matkustamisen perusasiat ja ihastella vain sitä, kuinka nopeasti metro liikennevälineenä kulkee laitureiden välejä. On se nopea!

----------


## MJG

> Ehtii sopivasti, ettei tule odottelua vaihdoissa, mutta matkaan tuhlautuva aika itsessään kasvaa, jos pitää lähteä vuoroväliä tai kahta aiemmin, että on varmasti tiettyyn aikaan perillä.


Missäs niin on sanottu? Jos viiden minuutin vuorovälin vallitessa kaikki junat lähtevät viisi minuuttia myöhässä ja tulevat määräasemalle viisi minuuttia myöhässä, liikenne matkustajan kannalta toimii kuin viiveitä ei olisi. Piirrä paperille, ellet usko.

Tämän takia metromaisen liikenteen laadun arviointi sillä, kuinka hyvin yksittäinen juna saapuu perille aikatauluunsa verrattuna, antaa tuloksena osapuilleen satunnaisen tuloksen. Siksi pitää keksiä jotain fiksumpaa, jos halutaan täyttää laatumittaiden geneerinen tavoiute, että mittarin antamalla tuloksella ja todellisella laadulla pitää olla jokin korrelaatio toisiinsa.

----------


## juhanahi

> Juuri tätä hain, että eikös tavoite TÄYDY olla ajallaan kulkeminen. Ei meinaa lohduta, jos myöhästyy muun muassa vaihtoyhteydestä, mihin iso osa turvautuu.


No ilman muuta. Aikataulut ovat sitä varten, että niiden mukaan liikennöidään. Itse metroliikennettä niin kuljettajanpenkin, valvomosalin kuin datankin kautta tarkastelleena uskallan edelleen sanoa, että varsin hyvällä tolalla tämänkin suhteen ollaan. Tämä tavoite vaan ei ollut langan alkuperäinen kysymys, vaan myöhässäolokriteeri  :Wink: 




> Mutta toki se on perihelsinkiläistä jättää huomiotta tällaiset ihmiselämän arkea määrittävät liikkumisen ja matkustamisen perusasiat


Totta kai luotettavuudenkin saralla on kehitettävää. Varmasti myös liikennöintidataa voitaisiin hyödyntää enemmän suunnittelun ja päätöksenteon tukena. Näin on myös tarkoitus tehdä.

Omalla aiemmalla viestilläni halusin kuitenkin tuoda esiin sitä puolta, mihin MJG:kin viittasi, että täsmällisyyttä tulee tarkastella useilla mittareilla. Pääteasemien saapumisaikojen tarkastelu on kyllä yksi mittari, mitä olisi hedelmällistä tarkastella säännönmukaisemmin: sillä voidaan havaita esimerkiksi ajankohtiin liittyviä trendejä ja saada karkeaa yleiskuvaa. Jos tähän pitäisi kehittää kriteeri myöhässäololle, pitäisin itse 2 minuuttia sopivana. Minuutti se ei voi olla, koska matkustaja-aikataulujen tarkkuus ei riitä tähän: matka-ajat ja asemien matkustaja-aikataulut ilmoitetaan minuutin tarkkuudella, vaikka todellisuudessa ajoajat eivät tietenkään ole tasaminuutteja, eivätkä näin ollen esimerkiksi aikataulusuunittelun ja liikenteenohjausjärjestelmän väliasemien lähtöajat osu välttämättä sekunnille :00. Toisaalta taas :59 sekuntia myöhässä oleva juna voi täyttää matkustaja-aikataulun aikataululupauksen täysin. Lisäksi on huomioitava matkustajien kellojen epätarkkuus suhteessa metron keskuskelloon sekä toisaalta suhteutettava siihen, kuinka tiukkaa matkaketjujen optimointia kannattaa pitää järkevänä: minuutin saat tuhraantumaan vaikka kadulla liikenenvalokiertoa odottaessa. Yli 2 minuuttia myöhässä oleva juna alkaa kuitenkin jo kiistatta vaikuttaa tiukimpiin vaihtoyhteyksiin ja toisaalta perässä tulevaan metrojunaan, siksi pitäisin tuota kahta minuuttia sopivana.

En halua mitenkään aliarvioida sitä päivänselvää faktaa, että niin matkustajien kuin liikenneorganisaationkin kannalta paras tilanne on se, että junat kulkevat täsmälleen aikataulussaan. Pienemmän ja välillä vähän suuremmatkin häiriötilanteet ovat kuitenkin väistämättömiä, ja silloin metroliikenteen palvelutasoa täytyy optimoida kokonaisuutena ja hyväksyä aikataulutäsmällisyyden heikkeneminen ja sen vaikutukset yksittäisiin matkaketjuihin. Käytännössä siis tasata vuorovälejä.

Kuvitellaan, että vaikkapa Ruoholahden suuntaan menevä juna B on jäänyt ovivian vuoksi myöhään aikataulustaan vaikkapa 6 minuuttia. Tällöin tämän junan edellä kulkevaa junaa A ei kannata päästää liikkeelle Ruoholahdesta aikataulussaan, vaan viivästyttää lähtöä esimerkiksi minuutilla tai kahdella, vaikka se on totta kai ikävää junaan A tulossa olevien matkustajien kannalta. Jos juna A lähtisi ajallaan, sillä olisi kaikki edellytykset ajaa aikataulussa pääteasemalle, mutta kuinkas sitten käykään: Vuoroväli A-B on suunniteltua pidempi, asemille kertyy normaalia enemmän väkeä, juna B täyttyy, asemapysähdykset venyvät, asemille kertyy entistä enemmän väkeä ja juna B jää lisää myöhään ja myöhästyttää jo selvästi junaa C. Mitä pidemmäksi vuoroväli A-B venyy, sitä vaikeampi B:tä on saadakaan aikatauluun. On myös oletettavaa, että suuremman ihmisjoukon matkaketjut häiriintyvät tästä B:n merkittävästä ja C:n pienestä myöhästymisestä, kuin siitä, että A:ta jätetään vähän ja B ei jää niin paljoa myöhään.

Laajemmissa poikkeustilanteissa liikenteen palauttamisen kannalta on vielä tärkeämpää, että vuorovälit säilyvät niin tasaisina kuin se kyseisessä tilanteessa on mahdollista, mutta tämä onkin jo eri kysymys eikä liity enää päivittäiseen täsmällisyyteen.

----------


## j-lu

> Missäs niin on sanottu? Jos viiden minuutin vuorovälin vallitessa...


Tällaiset *jos*-lausekkeet olisi hyvä mainita alkuperäisen väitteen yhteydessä. Välttyisi turhalta viisastelulta.

Mitä sitten tulee liikenteen täsmällisyyden arvioimiseen yleensä, niin ei varmasti ole mahdotonta kehittää mittaria, joka ottaa huomioon täsmällisyyden sekä järjestelmän tasolla että yksittäisen junan osalta. Keskustelu on johdettu sivuraiteille puuttumalla aloittajan esimerkinomaiseen mainintaan pääteasemamyöhästymisestä. Puolustusreaktiot ovat huvittavia yleensä, mutta joskus on kyllä vaikea käsittää, kuinka suuria tunteita joukkoliikenne voi ihmisessä herättää.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tällaiset *jos*-lausekkeet olisi hyvä mainita alkuperäisen väitteen yhteydessä. Välttyisi turhalta viisastelulta.


Vastaavasti jos juna kahdeksan minuutin vuorovälillä tulee kahdeksan minuuttia myöhässä, se näyttäisi tulevan ajoissa. Kyse oli enemmänkin esimerkistä, tulkitsisin.




> Mitä sitten tulee liikenteen täsmällisyyden arvioimiseen yleensä, niin ei varmasti ole mahdotonta kehittää mittaria, joka ottaa huomioon täsmällisyyden sekä järjestelmän tasolla että yksittäisen junan osalta.


Ei varmasti olekaan, mutta ei se myöskään täysin triviaalia ole. Rauhallisella keskustelulla sellainen saattaisi löytyä jopa ihan harrastajavoimin pohtimalla (keskusteluun osallistuvia ammattilaisia unohtamatta).




> Keskustelu on johdettu sivuraiteille puuttumalla aloittajan esimerkinomaiseen mainintaan pääteasemamyöhästymisestä.


Jotta se kaipaamasi metriikka löytyisi, on pakkokin pohtia asiaa hiukan laajemmin.




> Puolustusreaktiot ovat huvittavia yleensä, mutta joskus on kyllä vaikea käsittää, kuinka suuria tunteita joukkoliikenne voi ihmisessä herättää.


Jäitä hattuun. Tämän ketjun tunteikkaimman kirjoittajan voit kohdata vaikka eteisen peilissä.

----------


## j-lu

> Ei varmasti olekaan, mutta ei se myöskään täysin triviaalia ole.


Mittaaminen on itseasiassa äärimmäisen yksinkertaista. Junien kululle voi laskea teoreettisen optimin, jota voi sitten säätää käytännön kokemusten pohjalta johonkin suuntaan. Arviointi kokonaisuudessaan on toki kiinni enemmän tai vähemmän arvotuksista, joita tässäkin keskustelussa on jo ruodittu. Tasainen vuoroväli, aikataulunmukaisuus jne. (Se että matkustaja-aikataulut ovat epätarkkoja, ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö liikennöintsijällä tai liikenteen tilaajalla voisi olla omassa käytössään tarkempia).

Liikenteen suunnittelijoiden keskuudessa tunnutaan arvostavan tasaista (ja tiheää) vuoroväliä enemmän kuin aikataulunmukaisuutta (metron lyhennys, automatisointi jne). Omasta mielestäni tämä on vähän 70-lukulainen näkemys, eikä ota huomioon nykyajan mahdollisuuksia. Mobiiliverkot voivat tehostaa myös liikkumista ja joukkoliikennettä.




> Jäitä hattuun. Tämän ketjun tunteikkaimman kirjoittajan voit kohdata vaikka eteisen peilissä.


Tulkitset väärin. Se että kirjoitan satunnaisen provosoivasti, ei tarkoita, että investoisin keskusteluun yhtään millimetriä elohopeaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Matkalainen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut j-lu
> ...


Mittaaminen onkin. Sisällytin tuohon nyt vähän enemmän lainauksia, jotta hitaampikin pysyy kärryillä mistä puhutaan. Metriikan valitseminen (tai kehittäminen) nimittäin onkin sitten kaikkea muuta kuin yksinkertaista. Ja selvennän siis vielä: Metriikan valinnasta on koko ajan ollut puhe.




> Junien kululle voi laskea teoreettisen optimin, jota voi sitten säätää käytännön kokemusten pohjalta johonkin suuntaan. Arviointi kokonaisuudessaan on toki kiinni enemmän tai vähemmän arvotuksista, joita tässäkin keskustelussa on jo ruodittu. Tasainen vuoroväli, aikataulunmukaisuus jne. (Se että matkustaja-aikataulut ovat epätarkkoja, ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö liikennöintsijällä tai liikenteen tilaajalla voisi olla omassa käytössään tarkempia).


Nimenomaan. Olet luetellut asioita, joita metriikan pitäisi ottaa huomioon, ja toisaalta asioita, jotka tekevät metriikan valinnasta vaikeaa.




> Liikenteen suunnittelijoiden keskuudessa tunnutaan arvostavan tasaista (ja tiheää) vuoroväliä enemmän kuin aikataulunmukaisuutta (metron lyhennys, automatisointi jne). Omasta mielestäni tämä on vähän 70-lukulainen näkemys, eikä ota huomioon nykyajan mahdollisuuksia. Mobiiliverkot voivat tehostaa myös liikkumista ja joukkoliikennettä.


Kyllä tasaista ja tiheää vuoroväliä arvostaa myös matkustaja. Helsingin metrosta puhuttaessa (niinkuin tässä) pitää muistaa myös se, että vuoroväli on (keskustaosuudella) yleensä lyhempi kuin ihmisten käyttämä varmuusvara aikatauluissaan. Tämä johtaa siihen, ettei ihmisiä niinkään kiinnosta aikataulunmukaisuus kuin nopeus ja tiheä vuoroväli. (Siis: Jos joka tapauksessa varaan matkaan ainakin viisi minuuttia tarvittavaa enemmän aikaa, on minulle herttaisen yhdentekevää, millä kohdin tätä viiden minuutin rakoa metro tulee, kunhan tulee.) Eri asia sitten on, onko tämä kustannustehokkain tapa hoitaa joukkoliikennettä.




> Tulkitset väärin. Se että kirjoitan satunnaisen provosoivasti, ei tarkoita, että investoisin keskusteluun yhtään millimetriä elohopeaa.


Siinä tapauksessa kehotan hiukan säätämään tekstin tunteikkuutta alaspäin.

----------


## Minä vain

Metron aikataulut on sillä tavalla epätarkat, että junat saattavat lähteä etuajassa, välillä jopa yli minuutin verran. Tästä voi olla haittaa silloin jos matkustaja on katsonut Reittioppaasta tai mobiilisovelluksesta lähtöajan ja seuraavalla metrolla ei enää ehdi johonkin jatkoyhteyteen.

----------

